# How many Eggs do you eat per day?



## Testosterone (May 5, 2004)

How many Eggs do you eat per day?
Also how do you like to have them? 
Raw, Half-Boiled, Full Boiled or Omellete?


----------



## atherjen (May 5, 2004)

whole eggs or eggie whites?? 
I have 1-2 yolks/day.. 6-10egg whites. 
I scramble them in a frying pan.. or else make a veggie omlet.

Ive been known many times to eat more.. but too many and ppppuuuuuuu


----------



## camarosuper6 (May 5, 2004)

I love eggs.

I eat up to 6 a day some days.


----------



## Flex (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Testosterone *_
> How many Eggs do you eat per day?
> Also how do you like to have them?
> Raw, Half-Boiled, Full Boiled or Omellete?



4 jumbo egg whites and 1 slice of Am. cheese on a raisin english muffin w/ketchup and syrup is my daily breakfast sandy.
along with grits, 46gr whey w/milk and 2 or 3 hash brown patties w/ketchup rounds out my breakfast


----------



## Flex (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by atherjen *_
> I have 1-2 yolks/day.. 6-10egg whites.



how the hell can you afford to eat 10 egg whites/day???

i spend $10/week and a half eating only 4/day (4 jumbo egg dozens). 

to eat 10/day, i'd need to spend like over $25/grocery trip...just on eggs! haha


----------



## Testosterone (May 5, 2004)

6 Egg Whites Morning (Omellete), 6 Egg Whites Pre-Workout (Half Boiled), 6 Egg Whites+2 Yolks (Full Boiled) Pre-Bedtime..18 in all.
You know...believe it or not 1 Egg costs here only Re 1 (2 US Cents)
so money is never a problem here in this part of the world..


----------



## Flex (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Testosterone *_
> 1 Egg costs here only Re 1 (2 US Cents)



must be nice.

dude, 1 dozen jumbo eggs costs me like $2.50. i can't afford to be spending $30/week just on eggs haha.


----------



## Var (May 5, 2004)

2 whole/6 white.  I usually add milk, cheese, and cayanne pepper.


----------



## Var (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> must be nice.
> 
> dude, 1 dozen jumbo eggs costs me like $2.50. i can't afford to be spending $30/week just on eggs haha.



I get 3 dozen at Sams Club for around the same price.


----------



## aggies1ut (May 5, 2004)

Yup, Sam's Club or Costco is the way to go. I don't buy eggs there though because I usually eat eggs in spurts. When I do eat them though, I eat 6 whites at a time.


----------



## P-funk (May 5, 2004)

I eat 10 right now (4 whole and 6 whites) but I am dieting.  When I am not dieting a dozen or more easy.


----------



## greekblondechic (May 5, 2004)

I don't see an option for "I just pour it out of the carton"  

I like my eggies nuked w/ cocoa and sweetener


----------



## JLB001 (May 5, 2004)

6 to 12 whites depending on if I have them for dinner.


----------



## JLB001 (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> how the hell can you afford to eat 10 egg whites/day???
> 
> i spend $10/week and a half eating only 4/day (4 jumbo egg dozens).
> ...




Flex....invest in chickens.   Eggs get expensive.  Hell, eatting clean is expensive.


----------



## aztecwolf (May 5, 2004)

i use two egg whites, maybe 1 or 2 egg yolks, and a half cup of egg replacement a day most of the time.


----------



## Vieope (May 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> how the hell can you afford to eat 10 egg whites/day???


_Yeah. Eggs are expensive. _


----------



## 5'9' (May 6, 2004)

i used to eat 6 whole ones a day but then got sick on em ,,,,, i id have carried on i would have never been able to eat eggs again!


----------



## LAM (May 6, 2004)

depends on my macros at the time.  but I will eat from 6 whole eggs a day down to 1 whole egg and 5 whites (currently)...


----------



## Mudge (May 6, 2004)

0-6 whole eggs, raw.


----------



## Mudge (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by 5'9' *_
> i used to eat 6 whole ones a day but then got sick on em ,,,,, i id have carried on i would have never been able to eat eggs again!



I got sick of them when I was doing 66 egg whites a day and around a dozen yolks.


----------



## Arnold (May 6, 2004)

I just recently started having one whole egg (hard boiled) per day with lunch.

prior, I was only eating eggs once (twice at the most) per week as an omelette.


----------



## Randy (May 6, 2004)

I eat 10 egg whites per day (while in stock).
Prices on eggs I noticed fluxuate greatly.   Usually however, I get 5 dozen large eggs for $5.00 at costco.  This is a little over .08 cents each egg if my math is right (not bad)


----------



## Spitfire (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Testosterone *_
> 6 Egg Whites Pre-Workout (Half Boiled)


How do you do that?


----------



## Randy (May 6, 2004)

He probably means that he is eating 1/2 cooked eggs.
After full boil, he cooks them for 1/2 the time.   Probably like about 5 minutes or maybe a bit less.


----------



## PreMier (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Flex....invest in chickens.   Eggs get expensive.  Hell, eatting clean is expensive.



Eggs are like 99c a dozen here


----------



## Randy (May 6, 2004)

JLB,

Try living on an organic diet  
One season I decided to have an organic Thanksgiving... Damn turkey alone cost a fortune... I figured it may be damn healthy, but the cost of it all would be enough to give me a heart attack  



> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Flex....invest in chickens.   Eggs get expensive.  Hell, eatting clean is expensive.


----------



## Testosterone (May 6, 2004)

Cook the eggs until they are full boiled. Full boil them for 10 seconds. Put off the gas and immerse all the eggs in cold water immediately. Wait until they get cooled.


> _*Originally posted by Spitfire *_
> How do you do that?


----------



## Testosterone (May 6, 2004)

Who the monster that eat more than 20 a day??


----------



## Randy (May 6, 2004)

That was Mudge 

All I can say is with that amount of eggs, hope Mudge is standing downwind 



> _*Originally posted by Testosterone *_
> Who the monster that eat more than 20 a day??


----------



## Testosterone (May 6, 2004)

Holy Shit!
Does he owns a poultry farm?


----------



## PreMier (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> I got sick of them when I was doing 66 egg whites a day and around a dozen yolks.





> _*Originally posted by Testosterone *_
> Holy Shit!
> Does he owns a poultry farm?



Well, I know he has one chicken... Where is that link Randy?


----------



## Spitfire (May 6, 2004)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=31192&highlight=mudge+boy


----------



## Randy (May 6, 2004)

Yes, thank you Spitfire 



> _*Originally posted by Spitfire *_
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=31192&highlight=mudge+boy


----------



## Spitfire (May 6, 2004)

No thank you it makes even more sence now.


----------



## CowPimp (May 6, 2004)

I usually have a little scrambled egg whites (4 of them) with cheese in the morning.  Sometimes I throw a whole egg in there if I get the urge.


----------



## wrestlos (May 7, 2004)

i have my own chickens in the back yard. i get 6 a day from them & eat about the same amount.
hey what is the deal about only eating the egg whites..?? (i know it's something to do with fat) but you can cut fats back in other ways.
what do you all do with the yokes..??


----------



## Randy (May 8, 2004)

Wrestlos,

It is to my understanding that 1 or 2 egg yokes a day actually has its benefits by providing the nutrients and carbs needed for energy.   But with bodybuilders, they try to get as close to their maximum protein requirement by eating say 10 eggs or so at one sitting.   Eating the first couple with the yokes should be fine, but if you ate 10 eggs a day with the yokes for most eggs it will cause your cholestrol to sky rocket     I have heard though a new theory that if you eat fresh eggs from free form chickens that eat bugs and have a rooster around you can eat the yokes without the same affect that you would get from eating the processed eggs from like your local store    I was told that tests were done to prove this theory is correct..... who knows.


----------



## Mudge (May 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> That was Mudge
> 
> All I can say is with that amount of eggs, hope Mudge is standing downwind



It was primarily whites, I had usually 2 or so yolks per meal. Still though that amount of eggs, either via water or who knows seemed to bother me after about a week and I got wicked sick of them.

Egg whites alone are around 15 calories each, almost worthless.


----------



## Randy (May 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> It was primarily whites, I had usually 2 or so yolks per meal. Still though that amount of eggs, either via water or who knows seemed to bother me after about a week and I got wicked sick of them.
> 
> Egg whites alone are around 15 calories each, almost worthless.




Yeah I can imagine Mudge 
It is hard for me to stomach 10 eggs.
Ever see that movie "Cool Hand Luke?"   That was awsome, a real classic.  That sob ate something like 80 eggs or so 
Was funny after he ate them you could hear his stomach kinda rumble and everyone thought he was going to blow beads


----------



## Testosterone (May 8, 2004)

My dog shares the yolks with me. 


> _*Originally posted by wrestlos *_
> i have my own chickens in the back yard. i get 6 a day from them & eat about the same amount.
> hey what is the deal about only eating the egg whites..?? (i know it's something to do with fat) but you can cut fats back in other ways.
> what do you all do with the yokes..??


----------



## Randy (May 8, 2004)

Careful Test.... your poor doggy can get high cholestrol too


----------



## Mudge (May 8, 2004)

Randy, no carbs, and it will not cause your cholesterol to go up. I've posted this info from www.mercola.com previously.


----------



## Randy (May 8, 2004)

Thanks Mudge... 

Your article states that the yoke is high in Biotin.  

Actually this link better describes this 

It also states that the yokes contain no cholestrol, but that is after recommending organic eggs.    I believe non organic eggs have a different reaction as I stated previously.


----------



## Randy (May 8, 2004)

The Cholesterol Issue

Do eggs adversely affect cholesterol levels? Most people would answer, "yes" without even thinking twice. However, this seems to be a popular misconception not supported by the evidence, according to Dr. Donald J. McNamara, PhD, of the Egg Nutrition Center, in Washington, DC, who made a presentation entitled, "The Impact of Egg Limitations on Coronary Heart Disease Risk: Do the Numbers Add Up?"

According to Dr. McNamara:

For over 25 years eggs have been the icon for the fat, cholesterol and caloric excesses in the American diet, and the message to limit eggs to lower heart disease risk has been widely circulated. The "dietary cholesterol equals blood cholesterol" view is a standard of dietary recommendations, yet few consider whether the evidence justifies such restrictions. 

He notes that studies demonstrate that dietary cholesterol increases both LDL and HDL cholesterol with essentially no change in the important LDL: HDL cholesterol ratio. 

For example, the addition of 100 mg cholesterol per day to the diet increases LDL cholesterol by 1.9 mg/dL, but that is accompanied by a 0.4 mg/dL increase in HDL cholesterol. 

This, on average, means that the LDL: HDL ratio change per 100 mg/day change in dietary cholesterol is from 2.60 to 2.61, which is likely not even statistically significant and would probably have no influence on heart disease risk.

This helps to "???explain the epidemiological studies showing that dietary cholesterol is not related to coronary heart disease incidence or mortality," concludes Dr. McNamara. 

The Egg's Role in the Current American Diet

Despite the decline in egg consumption, they still make "???important nutritional contributions to the American diet," according to Dr. Won O. Song, PhD, and Jean M. Kerver, MS, of the Food and Nutrition Database Research Center, Department of Food Science and Human Nutrition, Michigan State University. They explored this issue during their presentation entitled, "Nutritional Contribution of Eggs to American Diets.???

The researchers used data from the most recent National Health and Nutritional Examination Survey (NHANES III, 1988-94) to compare the nutritional intake of diets that contained eggs with those that did not. 

Nutrient intake, egg intake, socio-demographic data and blood cholesterol levels of over 27,000 subjects were grouped according to the occurrence and frequency of egg consumption. 

Daily nutrient intake of people consuming eggs was significantly greater than non-egg eaters for all nutrients studied, except dietary fiber and vitamin B6. BOLD4

In the egg group, eggs contributed < 10 percent of the daily intake of:

Total energy 
Vitamin B6 
10 percent to 20 percent of:

Folate 
Total, Saturated and Polyunsaturated Fat 
20 percent to 30 percent of:

Vitamin A 
Vitamin E 
Vitamin B12 
Non-egg eaters had higher rates of inadequate intake for:

Vitamin B12 (10 percent vs. 21percent) 
Vitamin A (16 percent vs. 21 percent) 
Vitamin E (14 percent vs. 22 percent) 
Vitamin C (15 percent vs. 20 percent) 
They also note that dietary cholesterol was not related to serum cholesterol concentration. As a matter of fact, people who reported eating four eggs a week had a significantly lower mean serum cholesterol concentration than those who reported eating one egg a week. (193 mg/dL vs. 197 mg/dL). 

The authors conclude that eggs make "???important nutritional contributions to the American diet."


----------



## Randy (May 8, 2004)

Dr. Mercola's Comment: 

Eggs are one of the most nutritious foods you can eat. However, it is important that you eat organic eggs. This is not necessarily cage-free or "free range" eggs. 

Organic eggs will say so on the box (or you will know from the person who raises the chickens). An egg is considered organic if the chicken was only fed organic food and will not have bioaccumulated high levels of pesticides from the grains (mostly bioengineered corn) fed to typical chickens.

One must be cautious and not eat eggs every day as they have high potential for developing an allergy.

With respect to preparing the eggs, raw eggs may not be the problem you think they are (see below). But whatever method you use, the less exposure to oxygen and heat, the better the egg will serve as source of good nutrition for you.


----------



## wrestlos (May 8, 2004)

thanks Randy,
eggs rule....... you guys should get your own chickens if you can. they are easy to look after. and the eggs are sooo much better...


----------



## Randy (May 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by wrestlos *_
> thanks Randy,
> eggs rule....... you guys should get your own chickens if you can. they are easy to look after. and the eggs are sooo much better...



My pleasure wrestlos...
I post this information so that me and others can try to keep up to date on new information.  With all the new studies occuring daily, sometimes its hard to know what to believe.  I always just assumed that egg yokes contained high cholestrol, and now they say that evidence proves that to be wrong.  

Common sense though tells one that eating eggs from chickens that aren't raised on all those growth hormones such as your own personal chickens are by far the way to go .   Most people don't have that capability, but organic is the next best choice.  Just wish I could practice what I preach.  I guess for me it is just that organic is so much more money.  I figure if I can't afford to eat 100 percent organic, why do it at all....  I know that is not good rationalizing, but who knows...  Maybe one day I will convert and transform into a full organic man


----------



## wrestlos (May 9, 2004)

I agree, oraganic is way to expensive..
i try my hardest to eat fresh. have a bit of a vege patch going too.
other than that it is very hard to justify paying those prices for organic.


----------



## Testosterone (May 9, 2004)

Randy....Do you have domesticated pigs?


----------



## Randy (May 9, 2004)

Testosterone...

Don't be talking about my friends like that 

Seriously, "No."   I live in the city, no pigs here I'm affraid.
My relatives are from West Virginia though and raise their own pigs.  Southern livin can definately have its advantages.  But most of them are way overweight.  You can guess why.


----------



## BigBallaGA (May 16, 2004)

7 egg white + 1 yolk !!!!


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2004)

Balla...

Did you get your thread subscription to work?


----------



## BigBallaGA (May 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Balla...
> 
> Did you get your thread subscription to work?



ya, apparently if you turn the email thing off in the preferences, it disables the thread tracking !!


----------



## Cardinal (May 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> It was primarily whites, I had usually 2 or so yolks per meal. Still though that amount of eggs, either via water or who knows seemed to bother me after about a week and I got wicked sick of them.
> 
> Egg whites alone are around 15 calories each, almost worthless.



I think you have me beat with the 66 whites/ED.  A few days ago I had very little but fried eggs all day long and ate 58 whole with no trouble.  I was actually pretty hungry at the end of the day.  No eggs were left in the house at that point.  It was damn enjoyable though.

-Cardinal


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BigBallaGA *_
> ya, apparently if you turn the email thing off in the preferences, it disables the thread tracking !!




Yep, that'll do it ...  
Well glad you got it working.


----------



## Gena Marie (May 17, 2004)

2-3 hard boiled egg whites per day.  Once or twice a week, scrambled whites with chicken and pico.  Yummm


----------



## Randy (May 17, 2004)

I like that quote under your name "Prince's Bitch".  Actually I bet Prince likes it even more


----------



## Mudge (May 17, 2004)

Biotin is a rare amino found in egg yolks which helps metabolise protien and fats.

http://www.mercola.com/fcgi/pf/2002/jul/3/infants_eggs.htm



> Ideally you separate the yolks should be consumed raw as the heat will damage many of the highly perishable nutrients in the yolk. Additionally the yolk has cholesterol that can be oxidized with high temperatures, especially when it is contact with the iron present in the whites and cooked as in scrambled eggs.
> 
> You can cook the whites in a skillet over a low heat. Egg whites have avidin in them which can lead to a biotin (B vitamin) deficiency if you consume raw egg whites regularly.



http://www.mercola.com/1999/archive/egg_a_day_ok.htm



> COMMENT: Folks, this is one of the biggest scams on the planet. Eating cholesterol does not raise your cholesterol. Your liver makes over 95% of your cholesterol. You only store about ONE TEASPOON of sugar in your ENTIRE bloodstream. When you eat grains, sugar, soda and juice they are rapidly converted to sugar. This sugar is not needed in the blood stream so it is shifted to the liver where the liver converts it to saturated fat. The increase in cholesterol is almost always due to eating too many grains and sugar.


----------



## Vale Tudo (May 18, 2004)

Man I have eaten way to many eggs, I am sick of them still!


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)

I vaguely recall reading an article stating that it didn't recommend eating a lot of eggs because you could actually become allergic to them.   

I don't know how true that is?   I hope it is not true, cause I definately don't need to become allergic to eggs just by eating a lot of them.


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)

More Egg Info and ways to prepare them


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)

Now what was Mudge saying about egg yokes not attributing to cholesterol problems?...    Well I guess that depends on who's study your looking at 

High cholesterol

Most dietary cholesterol comes from egg yolks. Eating eggs has increased serum cholesterol in most studies. However, eating eggs does not increase serum cholesterol as much as eating foods high in saturated fat, and eating eggs may not increase serum cholesterol at all if the overall diet is low in fat. Egg consumption does not appear to be totally safe, however, even for people consuming a low-fat diet. When cholesterol from eggs is cooked or exposed to air, it oxidizes. Oxidized cholesterol is linked to increased risk of heart disease. Eating eggs also makes LDL cholesterol more susceptible to damage, a change linked to heart disease.


----------



## Gena Marie (May 19, 2004)

> I like that quote under your name "Prince's Bitch".  Actually I bet Prince likes it even more




He does, it was his idea.


----------



## BigBallaGA (May 19, 2004)

speaking of eggs, boiling some right now

7 egg whites with slice of whole wheat bread and sauteed eggplant with mushrooms/tomatoes/garlic/onions  !!!!


----------



## Randy (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Gena Marie *_
> He does, it was his idea.



That baaaad man!


----------



## Gena Marie (May 19, 2004)

What is a girl to do?  I do as I am told.


----------



## pepito33 (May 19, 2004)

Definately less than five! I eat eggs twice or three times a week at most, and when I do it's a 1 whole/4 whites omelette.


----------



## Randy (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Gena Marie *_
> What is a girl to do?  I do as I am told.



But you only have Elite Membership Princess  
I would think Master Prince would give you a better ranking than that


----------



## Paynne (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by JLB001 *_
> Flex....invest in chickens.   Eggs get expensive.  Hell, eatting clean is expensive.




Has anyone priced Doritos lately?  My family doesn't eat clean at all and I bet feeding them is more expensive than feeding me. 

Yesterday morning at a convenience store, I saw ppl buying tastycakes, a pack of sweettarts, and a coke for breakfast.  That's got to be $5 for breakfast.  Not to mention the fact that the thought of eating that sh$t for breakfast was making me nauseous.


----------



## Gena Marie (May 20, 2004)

I would think Master Prince would give you a better ranking than that 


He does.  I am at the top of his list.  In public, I like him to think he is in charge.


----------



## Av8tor (May 20, 2004)

I generally eat at least 12 whites a day with an occasional yolk if it falls in during seperation.  I usually fry them in pam with frozen broccoli florets and FF cheese.   Great stuff and I never get sick of it.   Don't forget the hot sauce!!


----------



## Randy (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Gena Marie *_
> I would think Master Prince would give you a better ranking than that
> 
> He does.  I am at the top of his list.  In public, I like him to think he is in charge.



Well Prince is lucky to have you Gina...  You sound like a wonderful person.    And thoughtful of others feelings (That's a plus too )..   It's nice that you let him think he is in charge 

But I would still try to talk him into bumping your membership status to a unique ranking    I noticed he did that for himself


----------



## Gena Marie (May 20, 2004)

Randy, I will have to do that.  Have him move me up.  I didn't notice that about him.  He needs to treat me as his equal, right? 

I try to be a good person.  Some times it is always not that easy, but I do my best.


----------



## Randy (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Gena Marie *_
> Randy, I will have to do that.  Have him move me up.  I didn't notice that about him.  He needs to treat me as his equal, right?
> 
> Absolutely!
> ...


----------



## berggybergs (May 21, 2004)

How can you guys eat that many a day!?!?!? And why do you only eat the whites may I ask? I eat like 2 eggs a day, and usually they are fried. Whats the difference?


----------



## Spottieottie (May 21, 2004)

I usually eat about 6-10 a day.  I buy a box of 5 dozen for only 5 dollars so it's really cheap.  It is really easy to get sick of eating just eggs, no matter how you cook 'em.


----------



## TaPo31 (May 22, 2004)

I typically eat 12-15/day, usually 7 egg whites and 1 whole egg in an omelette with some chicken and fat free cheese at least once a day, twice usually on weekends when I am home more.  At Sam's here they are cheap right now, I only pay around $3.75 for 5 dozen.


----------



## Spottieottie (May 22, 2004)

Isn't it tough for the body to be able to use all that protein?  I heard it's useless to eat more than 50 grams of protein in one meal and that's why you're supposed to eat 6 meals a day, right?  Just something I heard, that's all


----------



## Randy (May 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by berggybergs *_
> How can you guys eat that many a day!?!?!? And why do you only eat the whites may I ask? I eat like 2 eggs a day, and usually they are fried. Whats the difference?



Berggy,

How can we eat that many times a day????

I am no diet expert by far, but I am trying.  If your not used to following a body building diet, it just takes a will and discipline to do it.  If you want something bad enough, you can do anything.
After adjusting your diet habits, it becomes second nature.   I admit though it is more of a challenge for me than lifting weights.  But without the proper diet, you are limiting yourself greatly.   You need both to do real justice.

Why do bodybuilders eat just the egg whites?.. Well it's all about protein and low fat... Many believe that the yoke causes cholestrol increases.  This is debatable though.  Many tests claim to prove otherwise.

Now you made the comment you eat your eggs Fried....
If your going to eat clean and focus on bodybuilding,  That "F" word has got to be one of the first things that goes.   I eat fried foods from time to time, but I am not a very good example when it comes to diet.   Like I said though, I am trying


----------



## Testosterone (May 23, 2004)

You're on your way of becoming an EGG EXPERT!


> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Berggy,
> 
> How can we eat that many times a day????
> ...


----------



## Randy (May 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Testosterone *_
> You're on your way of becoming an EGG EXPERT!



I sure eat enough of them


----------



## Av8tor (May 23, 2004)

Fried in Pam or any other NF cooking spray is OK.


----------



## Testosterone (May 23, 2004)

Randy, isn't boiling eggs bad for you and me? Don't you think the heat involved in boiling/frying denature some important protein fractions.


----------



## Spottieottie (May 23, 2004)

Wouldn't boiling them and cooking them be almost the same thing?  I'm trying to remember some stuff from biology last quarter.  I think if you heat them up too fast  for too long, it will change the structure or denature, like you said.  Just have the eggs at a slow boil so they don't heat up quickly.  Heating up any protein denatures it.  But the nutrients in the egg will still be the same.  I know you weren't talking directly to me but no I would not think it is bad for you.


----------



## Spottieottie (May 23, 2004)

O and amino acid content stays the same


----------



## Randy (May 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Testosterone *_
> Randy, isn't boiling eggs bad for you and me? Don't you think the heat involved in boiling/frying denature some important protein fractions.



Testosterone,

Breathing the air in most areas is bad for you 

Heat could impact the protein count in eggs, but I don't think it is anything to worry about.  With the small amount that could be impacted, hell just eat another couple more eggs to make up for the difference .   I don't worry about small things like that.  If I did, my hair would be even grayer than it is now  
There are new studies taking place everyday though.  You never know what new findings might be uncovered.

Also I would be more worried about eating raw eggs due to the risk of Salmonella...


Here is another great EGG article I stumbled across.  It has some nice examples of how many eggs to eat and the various protein amounts obtained by these examples ...

Just Click on the Egg for Info


----------



## Mudge (May 23, 2004)

Randy, actually breathing in oxygen is bad for you.


----------



## Randy (May 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Randy, actually breathing in oxygen is bad for you.



That is what I said Mudge  
But I was mainly referencing the polluted air that we breath in most city areas.

Breathing pure oxygen is yet another topic


----------



## BigBallaGA (May 24, 2004)

whats the ideal boil time for eggs before the denaturation of the protein starts ???

i usually boil for about 20 mins for 7 eggs.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 24, 2004)

I drink 2-3 whole eggs and 4 whites raw every morning.


----------



## Randy (May 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BigBallaGA *_
> whats the ideal boil time for eggs before the denaturation of the protein starts ???
> 
> i usually boil for about 20 mins for 7 eggs.



20 is a bit to long I think.  What I do is place 20 eggs in a big pot
and fill with warm water just so they cover all the eggs about 1/2 to 1 inch.  Then I turn heat to HI and wait for the water to rapid boil.  Once that just starts to happen I set the timer for 10 minutes.    So basically it comes down to...

1.  How thick is the pan?
2.  How much water your using?
3.  How hot is the inital water your putting in?

etc. etc..

But the bottom line is it takes me 18 minutes if I'm using cold water to start and boiling 20 eggs.  But again the most accurate way is wait for them to rapid boil, then set to 10 minutes.  Also make sure you add a couple tablespoons of salt.  It helps make the eggs much easier to peel.   Also the minute the eggs are done, immediately rinse them in cold water.  You want to flush out all the hot water.  Lastly if possible pour a generous amount of ice cubes on top of the cold water.    When the ice has dissolved they are ready to put away.  You will find this process makes them a hell of a lot easier to peel .


----------



## Randy (May 24, 2004)

Big Balla,

Additional information I stumbled across may prove that my recommendation may not be the best way to boil eggs.  The article states that it can remove some of the protein by boiling the eggs on high, and recommends Medium... So it seems that the question should not be how long to boil the eggs, but how hi of heat you use to get them to boil. Well maybe both actually.
 

Anyway here is the article...   If anyone has more info on this subject, please post.

Eggs and denaturing the Protein

Denaturization Process at a scientist level  

Hard Boiled Eggs


----------



## Spottieottie (May 24, 2004)

The who samonella poisoning kind of steers me away from that.   I'm pretty sure the chances aren't that high.  It's probably a lot faster to have your eggs that way.


----------



## Randy (May 24, 2004)

I would say based on the articles that you start with hi to boil the water, but once it reaches a boil then turn it to medium and cook the eggs 10 minutes.  Add salt while cooking, and cool well afterwards.   Also try not to boil eggs that go directly from the fridge to the boiling pot.  The abrupt change in temperature will crack the eggs easier.  If they crack though, I hear adding the salt not only helps make the eggs easier to peel, but slows down the denaturization process.

If the eggs are refrigerated prior to boiling, just set them in warm water for about 5 minutes prior to boiling.  This will help to prevent cracking.


----------



## Spottieottie (May 25, 2004)

I tried eating raw eggs yesterday and they almost came back up! How can you eat them like that dale?


----------



## Testosterone (May 25, 2004)

I would go HIB (High Intensity Boiling)
Start the gas. When full boil approaches, full boil it for 15 seconds and put the flame off. Immerse the Half-Boiled eggs in cold water. Remain in the water until cool.
Your half boiled eggs are ready to gulp!


----------



## Gena Marie (May 25, 2004)

I have never heard of adding salt to the water when boiling eggs.  I will have to try that next time.  

It seems like if we boil our eggs the day we buy them, they are hard to peel, but if we leave them in the fridge for a few days, then boil, they peel much easier.  Is there anything to that?


----------



## BigBallaGA (May 25, 2004)

i think because you are going from a cold state to a hot state, the egg peel separates from the white much faster !!!


----------



## Randy (May 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Gena Marie *_
> I have never heard of adding salt to the water when boiling eggs.  I will have to try that next time.
> 
> It seems like if we boil our eggs the day we buy them, they are hard to peel, but if we leave them in the fridge for a few days, then boil, they peel much easier.  Is there anything to that?



It is recommended to boil the eggs at room temperature.  Changing from cold from the fridge to boil can cause the eggs to crack more easily.  Now while I should take the eggs from the fridge,  place them in warm water for 5-10 minutes before boiling them .... "I don't".   I just toss them in the pot and boil them.  

Adding salt to the water makes a world of difference Gena.   
Also when I peel them, I hold them under warm water.  I gently crack just the end of the egg.  I then peel it from that end while holding it under the warm water.  If you follow all those steps,  the egg should always be easy to peel.

Also I don't know if you know this.....Probably most do...
If you get the hard boiled eggs confused with your other eggs and want to see which ones are hard boiled.   (Now I never have confused them myself of course :hehe)   You just spin the egg on a flat surface.   The hard boiled will spin continuously.   The uncooked egg will not.  Again, most of you probably know this.


----------



## Gena Marie (May 25, 2004)

I did not know how to test a hard boiled egg.  That is very helpful.  Thank you for sharing all of your great knowledge.


----------



## Randy (May 25, 2004)

My pleasure Gena...glad I could help.


----------



## Gena Marie (May 25, 2004)

This may be a dumd question, but what is the purpose of the salt?  I know for other foods, why you would use it, but eggs are shalled.  Please don't think I'm a tard.  Just curious.


----------



## PreMier (May 25, 2004)

I think it raises the boiling point of the water.  Not much use for those at sea level, but definately a plus for us higher altitude folks


----------



## Randy (May 25, 2004)

Gena,

Here is an excerpt regarding the topic of peeling eggs.







PEELING 

Removing the shell and membranes from a hard-cooked egg.

Opinion among researchers is divided as to whether or not salt in the cooking water helps make hard-cooked eggs easier to peel. Some research indicates that a 1 to 10% salt level (2 to 4 tablespoons per gallon of water) makes unoiled eggs easier to peel, but peelability of oiled eggs is not significantly affected. Almost all eggs available on the consumer market are oiled while commercial purchasers may specify unoiled eggs. Most researchers agree that using eggs that are "not too fresh" will help make peeling easier.

A nicely centered yolk makes very attractive deviled eggs and garnishes. However, as an egg ages, the white thins out which gives the yolk more opportunity to move about freely. This can result in a displaced yolk when the egg is hard-cooked. Using the freshest eggs possible will minimize this displacement, but very fresh eggs are more difficult to peel after hard-cooking. The air cell that forms between the shell membranes as the egg ages helps to separate shell from egg, but in very fresh eggs the air cell is still small. The best compromise for attractive eggs with centered yolks that are relatively easy to peel seems to be using eggs that have been refrigerated for about a week to 10 days. Some new research suggests that yolk centering may be better if eggs are stored small-end up for 24 hours before hard-cooking. 

Piercing the shell before cooking may also make peeling easier. 

Thoroughly cool the egg immediately after cooking in a bowl of ice or under running cold water (5 minutes isn't too long). Peel right after cooling for immediate use or refrigerate in the shell in the carton for use within 1 week. Crackle the shell all over by tapping gently on a table or counter top. Roll the egg between the hands to loosen the shell. Then peel it off, starting at the large end. Hold the egg under running water or dip it in water to make peeling easier. 

This also enforces your statement by saying that eggs refridgerated up to 10 days can be easier to peel 

All I know outside of all this scientific mumbo jumbo is that I have personally tried both ways... with salt and without.   I have always been able to peel my eggs easier by adding salt .  I usually pour in at least a few tablespoons while cooking.   Then as I said it is very important to immediately cool off the eggs by rinsing off with cool water then putting in ice for like 5-10 minutes.  The ice trick works very well.   And peel from the end seems to work for me..  Just kinda make sure you run your finger nails across the end of the egg and make sure you drag below the egg skin..  You want the skin to come off with the shell.


----------



## Randy (May 25, 2004)

Hey PreMier...

what's up buddy


----------



## PreMier (May 25, 2004)

Hey Randy.  Just readin up on the threads, and sittin here at work   How about yourself?


----------



## Randy (May 25, 2004)

Just been mowing lawns and getting things together for garbage day    Then have to get over to Blockbuster.  My movie I ordered is ready "Return of the Kings."


----------



## PreMier (May 25, 2004)

No..... You got the extended version right?  If not, then you made a BIG mistake


----------



## Randy (May 25, 2004)

Not sure Premier...  I didn't know there were choices.
I got the wide screen format I know.


----------



## PreMier (May 25, 2004)

Yea, there are extended versions available.  I have the second one extended.  It has a whole hour of extra footage in the movie.  The reason it didnt make the theatre is because it was so long (4hrs).  After seeing the extended, I could never go back haha


----------



## Randy (May 25, 2004)

Hmmmm   I will have to check later when I visit blockbuster.    Hope it is extended, but knowing how people like to make money from people it is probably not .


----------



## Randy (May 25, 2004)

Well I am going to get my workout in PRemier... Today is Delt, LAT and trap  Day. 
I will talk to you a bit later....


----------



## aztecwolf (May 25, 2004)

i believe salt is used so water won't boil over the pot


----------



## KataMaStEr (May 25, 2004)

Lately I have been eating 15 whole eggs per day, I don???t taken the yolk out anymore.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 25, 2004)

Spottie

I mix it up with a spoon and bam it down.  First couple times sucked but I got used to it quickly.


----------



## Randy (May 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by aztecwolf *_
> i believe salt is used so water won't boil over the pot



Here's another theory:

the reason is the hypertonic saline that you used to boil the egg absorb water from the egg memranes and make it separate and and easly peel off.


----------



## Randy (May 25, 2004)

Actually salt added to boiling water raises the boiling point.

It is not so much a chemical reaction as much as it is a conservation of momentum. A number of interesting things can follow from this, including discussions of pressure, vapor pressure, phase diagrams, etc. 
But in general, the idea is that in order for something to boil, enough energy must be absorbed by it to cause vibrations large enough to enhance the kinetic energy of each molecule to the point where they break away from the coulombic forces that hold them together in the original liquid. 

When a more massive solid is dissolved into such a liquid, the energy goes into not only exciting each water molecule to a higher kinetic energy but also each salt molecule to a higher kinetic energy. The more massive salt molecules themselves need a larger contribution of energy in order to excite them. This takes away from the contribution to the water molecules. The increased density ends up requiring more energy for the same amount of excitation that would lead to the boiling of the water. 

Put another way, the salt molecules weigh down the water molecules and restrict their movement. This perhaps is easier to visualize. 

Using the same logic, you may be able to see that the salt will lower the freezing point as well. And this is why salt (or even better, calcium chloride, an even heavier compound) is used on snow or ice to force it from a solid state back into a liquid state. The salt is an additional impediment to the water molecules' easy organization, so just a small amount of energy is needed to break that solid crystal organization up.


----------



## aztecwolf (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by KataMaStEr *_
> Lately I have been eating 15 whole eggs per day, I don???t taken the yolk out anymore.


damn dude that's over 100 grams of fat just for eggs


----------



## Randy (May 26, 2004)

I don't see anthing wrong with the 15 eggs a day broken up appropriately to assure your not getting to much protein.  But Yes, I personally would eliminate 13 of the yokes..   I think 2 yokes a day is more than enough to get the vitamins and nutrients you need.   Any nutrician specialists please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## KataMaStEr (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by aztecwolf *_
> damn dude that's over 100 grams of fat just for eggs



I have to get up to 270lbs by the end of July. The 15 eggs I break them up into three meals, not all in one.  Trying to get any calories I can get and I just felt that was just throwing protein and fats down the drain.


----------



## Randy (May 26, 2004)

Why do you have to get up to 270   You into wrestling or something?


----------



## KataMaStEr (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Why do you have to get up to 270   You into wrestling or something?



Shot put and discus thrower. More of a shot put thrower though


----------



## aztecwolf (May 26, 2004)

270 damn, your gonna be huge


----------



## KataMaStEr (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by aztecwolf *_
> 270 damn, your gonna be huge



May not be as big as the picture you have in your mind. At 251lbs you would never think I???m that heavy. So many people I know weight less than me and look so much bigger than me, and being 6???4??? don???t help much either


----------



## Randy (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by KataMaStEr *_
> Shot put and discus thrower. More of a shot put thrower though



Kewl... I wish you all the best in your endeavors.


----------



## KataMaStEr (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Kewl... I wish you all the best in your endeavors.



Thanks


----------



## PreMier (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I think it raises the boiling point of the water.  Not much use for those at sea level, but definately a plus for us higher altitude folks





> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> 
> Actually salt added to boiling water raises the boiling point.
> 
> ...


----------



## Randy (May 26, 2004)

Premier... Isn't that what I said, highlighted in blue.   "Salt added to water raises the boiling point"


----------



## PreMier (May 26, 2004)

Yes Randy, thats what you said.  Just pointing out that "I" said it first


----------



## Randy (May 26, 2004)

Oh...Ok PreMier..  I will give you credit for that 

I just elaborated on it further and provided the scientific reasoning behind that statement.

***  GOOD JOB MAN ******


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 31, 2004)

Only 5...5 whites and 1 yolk for breakfast.


----------



## chronic (May 31, 2004)

i usually eat 3whole rggs in da mornin after my oaties and 3whole eggs b4 i go to bed, i uz'd to separate them when i first started eatin them, but i guess i'm just a lazzy bastard  btw i hate how cooked eggs taste! dont matter how u cook'em, but i like da way they taste raw


----------



## Spottieottie (May 31, 2004)

It's not the taste of raw eggs that sickens me it's the texture.  It's like swallowing a long piece of snot or something.  Makes me wanna vomit.


----------



## Randy (May 31, 2004)

Agreed  Raw Eggs suck 

Not to mention the greater risk of getting samonilla


----------



## Spottieottie (Jun 1, 2004)

Yea, the 5 minutes it takes to cook them is worth it to me.


----------



## Randy (Jun 1, 2004)

Spottieottie said:
			
		

> Yea, the 5 minutes it takes to cook them is worth it to me.


I believe the main reason people eat raw eggs, is not because they are to lazy to take the few minutes to cook them, but for allergy reasons. Raw eggs are virtually allergy free. When cooking them, your risk for allergies increases greatly.

They say the reason is that heating the eggs changes its chemical shape, and that the distortion can easily lead to allergies.

While there is a risk for Salmonella, the odds are low.
Roughly one in every 30,000 eggs is contaminated.

Are you allergic to eggs?
Do you want to take the 1 in 30,000 egg risk?
Those are the questions you have to ask youself


----------



## chronic (Jun 1, 2004)

*Are you allergic to eggs?* nope 
*Do you want to take the 1 in 30,000 egg risk?* i'm a gamblin man


----------



## chronic (Jun 1, 2004)

actually, if i liked how cooked eggs tasted i would cook'em


----------



## madden player (Jul 16, 2004)

I haven't ate an egg in about 3 years.  When I was 16-20 whole eggs were my primary source of protein.  You might not believe me but I ate 2 dozen+ whole eggs a day.  My parents thought that I was nuts and that I would die of a heart attack from the cholesterol...I had yearly blood work done and my cholesterol was always normal.  ....I always ate them raw ...I was young and crazy.


----------



## Randy (Jul 16, 2004)

madden player said:
			
		

> I haven't ate an egg in about 3 years.  When I was 16-20 whole eggs were my primary source of protein.  You might not believe me but I ate 2 dozen+ whole eggs a day.  My parents thought that I was nuts and that I would die of a heart attack from the cholesterol...I had yearly blood work done and my cholesterol was always normal.  ....I always ate them raw ...I was young and crazy.



I sure don't have the stomach for raw eggs   
But eating 2 dozen eggs a day is fine as long as you space your eating out appropriately.   Eliminating the yoke is advised as well on all but a few.  You need some yoke for the vitamins.  But eating 2 dozen yokes a day can be a bad thing especially if trying to cut.


----------



## madden player (Jul 16, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> .. .eating 2 dozen yokes a day can be a bad thing especially if trying to cut.


Very true.  

I was so skinny though that I needed all the fat and calories I could get to gain anything.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Jul 21, 2004)

I am eating about 8 hard-boiled egg-whites per day, and about 2 yokes, spread out over a coule meals.  Adding a couple of eggs per meal, which is already in the 30-45 G of protein range.


----------



## Randy (Jul 21, 2004)

Mr_Snafu said:
			
		

> I am eating about 8 hard-boiled egg-whites per day, and about 2 yokes, spread out over a coule meals.  Adding a couple of eggs per meal, which is already in the 30-45 G of protein range.



Be careful... To much protein can be worse than not enough protein.
IMO if you're getting up to 45grams in your meal, you don't need any more from eggs....


----------



## WebMonkey (Jul 29, 2004)

Does drinking eggs provide the same nutrition vs. eating them say scrambled or fried?


----------



## Randy (Jul 29, 2004)

WebMonkey said:
			
		

> Does drinking eggs provide the same nutrition vs. eating them say scrambled or fried?



The protein can become denatured and lose some properties during heating processes, but your odds of getting food poisoning by eating raw eggs would be my primary concern.  My advice to you is not to eat raw eggs, it is not a good safe practice.


----------



## Gena Marie (Jul 30, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Be careful... To much protein can be worse than not enough protein.



What would you consider to much protein?  I try to eat between 1.5 to 2 grams per body pound.  What are your thoughts


----------



## Lord_of_the_GYM (Jul 30, 2004)

man thats a lot of eggs in a day .. WOW 66/day thats amazing .. man all i eat is 2 egg whites a day .. but then again maybe that would be one of the reasons that i am not all buffed and beefed up like all these other people over here .. man i should start eating some serious number of eggs/day now


----------



## Gena Marie (Jul 30, 2004)

Lord_of_the_GYM said:
			
		

> man thats a lot of eggs in a day .. WOW 66/day thats amazing .. man all i eat is 2 egg whites a day .. but then again maybe that would be one of the reasons that i am not all buffed and beefed up like all these other people over here .. man i should start eating some serious number of eggs/day now



I don't get all of my protein intake from just eggs, silly.  Mostly from chicken and whey powers.


----------



## Randy (Jul 30, 2004)

Gena Marie said:
			
		

> What would you consider to much protein?  I try to eat between 1.5 to 2 grams per body pound.  What are your thoughts



It is to my understanding that it is not only the total intake amount of protein to be concerned with, but how much your body can consume or use within a specific amount of time.  A rule of thumb that I understood was that you don't want to exceed 50 grams of protein in a 2 hour period of time.  I don't know how accurate this is, but I make sure I don't step over that boundary.  I know there is a lot of contraversy over this subject.  I have spoken to a doctor who studies bodybuilding and he firmly believes that bodybuilders understanding of taking 1 to 1.5 grams per body weight is far to much.  He used to be an owner of a gym that I used to belong to.   He is also a vegetarian and has written a few books.... Pretty sharp guy.   He feels that most body builders consume far to much protein and are at risk of ostierperosis or however the heck you spell that word ..    Makes you really wonder though...    Just because you read everywhere that 1 to 1.5 grams per lb. of bodyweight is best may not be the case...who knows.   I tend to go with the 1 gram to 1lb theory just cause that is what you hear from most body building professionals....  who knows..


----------



## Gena Marie (Jul 30, 2004)

Thank you for the info.  I do cut back in the off season.  I probably shouldn't, cause that is when I focus on putting on size, but some times I get sick of it.


----------



## Randy (Jul 30, 2004)

Gena Marie said:
			
		

> Thank you for the info.  I do cut back in the off season.  I probably shouldn't, cause that is when I focus on putting on size, but some times I get sick of it.



Yeah I know exactly what you mean Gina....Trying to stay healthy and fit can be a tough job that definitely requires a lot of personal discipline.   One thing nice for you...   You have a Prince as a perminent motivational partner .


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jul 30, 2004)

I Found A Wholesale Place Here Really Cheap. I Eat 3 Whole Eggs And 10 - 112 Egg Whites A Day. I Usually Eat 1-2 Whole Eggs But Some Days I Get Really Hungry Upon Waking Up. Along With That I Take Animal Pak, 25 Grams Whey With Milk, 3 Pieces Of Toast With Peanut Butter Orjam, And 20 Oz Orange Juice
Thats My Normal Breakfast


----------



## NEW_IN_THE_GAME (Jul 30, 2004)

I Meant 10 - 12 Not 10 - 112


----------



## The Crow (Aug 1, 2004)

Hey, for some of you egg-lovers out there, I usually just pull a Rocky Balboa and chug down 6 raw whole eggs in the morning. I've kept hearing horror stories lately about people who thought they were winners, but in the end, we're just dead losers, from poisoning themselves apperantly. 

To be honest, once I got a little dizzy, but even that I can't conclusively prove was entirely from eggs. Other than that I haven't had any salmonella poisioning or anything. Is this another one of those things, like with cotton swabs? You know, they tell you not to put them in your ear, but everyone does it anyway. Or is it all BS to begin with?


----------



## Randy (Aug 2, 2004)

The Crow said:
			
		

> Hey, for some of you egg-lovers out there, I usually just pull a Rocky Balboa and chug down 6 raw whole eggs in the morning. I've kept hearing horror stories lately about people who thought they were winners, but in the end, we're just dead losers, from poisoning themselves apperantly.
> 
> To be honest, once I got a little dizzy, but even that I can't conclusively prove was entirely from eggs. Other than that I haven't had any salmonella poisioning or anything. Is this another one of those things, like with cotton swabs? You know, they tell you not to put them in your ear, but everyone does it anyway. Or is it all BS to begin with?



Why would you ask if this is just another one of those things?  It is just common sense.  It's like eating raw hamburger.  Your chance of getting contaminated meat is much more likely eating raw meat than cooked.  Same goes for eggs.      You can challenge this if you like, but I prefer to eat my foods with similar risk factors cooked.


----------



## Lord_of_the_GYM (Aug 3, 2004)

i was just wondering that when you guys talk about eating 4-5 egg whites in one sitting what do you normally do with the yolks that are left over?


----------



## Randy (Aug 3, 2004)

Lord_of_the_GYM said:
			
		

> i was just wondering that when you guys talk about eating 4-5 egg whites in one sitting what do you normally do with the yolks that are left over?



I know it sounds wasteful, but I just drop them down the drain and dispose of them.   Lately, the eggs are so cheap I am getting 5 dozen eggs at Costco here in California for just a fraction over 3 dollars.   I eat roughly 6 eggs in the afternoon (2 eggs with yoke and 4 without.)


----------



## olusco (Aug 11, 2004)

I eat 10 eggs white plus whatever the breakfast and 10 at night the white. I get them at farmer's market or BJ or Costco. Monday to friday and stay away from it weekend.


----------



## BritChick (Aug 11, 2004)

8 - 20 egg whites per day, 1 yolk.


----------



## pmech (Aug 13, 2004)

I give the yolks to my dogs.


----------



## Gena Marie (Aug 13, 2004)

BritChick said:
			
		

> 8 - 20 egg whites per day, 1 yolk.




 Do you eat that many all the time, or just when you are competing?  That is a lot of eggs.  I have a hard time with just 4 whites per day.


----------



## Testosterone (Aug 13, 2004)

pmech said:
			
		

> I give the yolks to my dogs.


I do too. 
I've been feeding him for the past 2 years. Maybe he needs more because Mike Tyson ate so many!
Now I shall get his Cholesterol levels checked


----------



## Alaric (Aug 13, 2004)

I usually eat 2 whole eggs a day, sometimes 4 when I'm running short on Protein...


----------



## BerryBlis (Aug 13, 2004)

I love egg whites scrambled in the microwave with vanilla extract and splenda...mmmmmm.... (I have one hell of a sweet tooth though)
 

BerryBlis


----------



## BritChick (Aug 16, 2004)

Gena Marie said:
			
		

> Do you eat that many all the time, or just when you are competing?  That is a lot of eggs.  I have a hard time with just 4 whites per day.



All the time... one serving for me is usually 8 whites.


----------



## trixr4kiddz (Aug 20, 2004)

a newbie question....
 whats so good abotu eggs?


----------



## Randy (Aug 20, 2004)

trixr4kiddz said:
			
		

> a newbie question....
> whats so good abotu eggs?


To summarize your question...

An egg is one of nature's most nutritious creations. Eggs are protein-rich, low in sodium, and contain vitamins and minerals. In addition, eggs are inexpensive, tastes good for the most part, and easy to prepare. 

For more information on the details of eggs...
Click here 

http://science.howstuffworks.com/framed.htm?parent=question616.htm&url=http://www.aeb.org/


----------



## trixr4kiddz (Aug 20, 2004)

hehe cool
 how much protein does one egg have?


----------



## Randy (Aug 20, 2004)

trixr4kiddz said:
			
		

> hehe cool
> how much protein does one egg have?


A large egg roughly has about 6 grams of protein...

Many bodybuilders will eat like 4 egg whites and 2 whole eggs.
If you remove the yoke you will be left with about (3 grams) for just the white.


----------



## trixr4kiddz (Aug 20, 2004)

aHHH i C 
 cool


----------



## Randy (Aug 20, 2004)

The whole idea of protein for a bodybuilder is to try to get at least 1gram of protein to 1lb of body weight.. Some even believe 1.5grams of protein to 1lb body weight is more effective.  Do this , but don't exceed 50 grams in about a 2 hour period.  It takes at least 2 hours for your body to absorb the 50 grams of protein... so don't over-do-it.   The best protein for your body is natural protein, from eggs, fish, chicken, lean meat etc.  So you want to setup a nutricious diet where you can obtain the required amount of protein for your body.  7 eggs is about 49 grams , but most drop the yokes cause they are higher in calories.   So ideally you can eat like 12 egg whites and 2 with yokes for a total of 48 grams of protein .   I did that for awhile, but then got sick of eggs


----------



## BaNaNaS (Aug 20, 2004)

I just eat two


----------



## Randy (Aug 21, 2004)

BaNaNaS said:
			
		

> I just eat two


That's cause you're a


----------



## Quasimodo (Aug 21, 2004)

I'm from Singapore... and eggs here are SIN$2 for a carton of 10... jumbo eggs are 40-50% more expensive, but I figured, since I only consume 2-3 yolks a day, I'd be wasting money on the jumbo eggs.

I can eat 10 eggs a day... I put them in a steamer the night before and let it run for 20min... i'm asleep before they're done of course...

Next morning, I take them out... and they're slightly warm still... and then I shell them. Put them into a plastic ziploc baggie... add a dash of dark soy sauce for colour and taste and let them roll them around in it. 

Breakfast is whatever I can scrounge up in the fridge and a cup of thick Milo. By the time I get to the office, I eat 2 eggs with yolks, out of the bag... over the course of the day I pop a couple here and a couple there.. but no more yolks.

Ok... here's one experiment I tried... and this is the result... I'm probably doing something ery wrong but I was just wondering when I did it...

While in the office one day, after I'd come back from a lunchtime workout, I ate 6 eggs (no yolks) straight... and then 2 chicken fillets that I'd brought from home... so i figured almost all protein, can't hurt right? Guess what, within 30minutes, I crashed. My eyelids were so heavy I just crashed and fell asleep at my desk.

I woke up about 20min later, no one was bitching (colleagues are cool, we work crazy hours all the time) and I STRUGGLED to get to the pantry. I was like, walking through a miasma! made an extra thick cup of Milo (6 heaping tablespoons) and got that down my throat really quick. Felt better 20mins later.

Maybe I didn't give my body enough energy post workout, huh? Can someone get a little scientific and tell me what happened? Why did I crash? or was it the meal that was almost all protein? Can you OD on protein?


----------



## Randy (Aug 21, 2004)

Eggs have been like $3.00 for 5 dozen large eggs here at Costco.  The cheapest I have ever seen for eggs.

You want to try to avoid the soy sauce though.....(Most is very high in sodium).

As for loading up with protein before bed.  You want to eat the right protein.  There is slow and fast protein.   That means that most that you get with your foods are fast protein and gets processed by your body fast.   The other kind like Cottage Cheese I can name for one is the slow protein, that will stay in your system longer.  That is the stuff you should be consuming before bed....not chicken breasts and eggs...   
Well this is my understanding anyway...

Lastly,  read my message a few posts up...I already explained how much protein you should consume.


----------



## thirdchance57 (Aug 21, 2004)

i eat 5 for breakfast... but i'm skinny


----------



## leg_press (Jan 30, 2005)

Dunno if it's been said already and I can't be assed looking through the entire thread but over here in the Uk you can get a mixed weight box of eggs (15 in total) for £1.50


----------



## merllin_2000 (Jan 30, 2005)

I always eat 8 whites 1 yolk everymorning. somedays i will have eggs with oats and sweetener, or i will make egg buritto's with whole wheat tortilla shells, and a spoon full of picante dip, with tomatoes, green peppers, and onions. yummy makeing me hungry lol.


----------



## njc (Jan 30, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> must be nice.
> 
> dude, 1 dozen jumbo eggs costs me like $2.50. i can't afford to be spending $30/week just on eggs haha.


u gotta be kiddin man.  In Illinois here i get a dozen for about 80 cents.  there not jumbo but they have 6 grams of protein apiece, which is the same as the jumbo right?


----------



## ReelBigFish (Jan 30, 2005)

at Wal-mart here you can buy the eggs that expire soon for like 55 cents a dozen. Large Grade A eggs.


----------



## musclepump (Jan 30, 2005)

I get 5 dozen eggs at a time from Costco for less than $4


----------



## njc (Jan 30, 2005)

WebMonkey said:
			
		

> Does drinking eggs provide the same nutrition vs. eating them say scrambled or fried?


the protein in its structure is identical.  SO no, no difference


----------



## leg_press (Feb 1, 2005)

Once again I dunno if this has been post already cus I can't be assed to look but the guys out there who eat more than 6 eggs a day, how to you combat/ cope with the wind problem it produces? I've only had three so far today ( three whites one yolk)@ 7.30am, but by 10am I was  like a good 'un. Is it true that yolks make you fart? How do you combat the farting? Or do I need to carry a large can of air freshener with me?


----------



## chiquita6683 (Feb 1, 2005)

You know u can microwave eggs! their like scrambled, light n fluffy! but u need to watch em! stir the edges every few seconds, yummy on a wheat tortilla


----------



## sweatshopchamp (Feb 10, 2005)

about 24 whites and two yolks
we whould see who can scarf dwon the most eggs!
Its will be like a hotdog eating contest but healthier!


----------



## sweatshopchamp (Feb 10, 2005)

leg_press said:
			
		

> Once again I dunno if this has been post already cus I can't be assed to look but the guys out there who eat more than 6 eggs a day, how to you combat/ cope with the wind problem it produces? I've only had three so far today ( three whites one yolk)@ 7.30am, but by 10am I was  like a good 'un. Is it true that yolks make you fart? How do you combat the farting? Or do I need to carry a large can of air freshener with me?


I dont know what to tell you I dont seem to have the fart prob. but except when I eat too much protien and then it comes out in gassy form


----------



## MorteSubite (Feb 19, 2005)

I wish I could get 5 dozen eggs for 3 bucks around here 

The best deal is wal-mart's 18eggs for about $1.30. I just eat 2 whole eggs and 3 whites fried up as part of breakfast...


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Feb 19, 2005)

How many chickens would i need to produce 10 eggs per day?


----------



## ReelBigFish (Jun 7, 2005)

Martinogdenbsx said:
			
		

> How many chickens would i need to produce 10 eggs per day?


10, a chicken lays one egg per day.


----------



## rantheman (Jun 8, 2005)

actually 11 to 12 as the average flock only is at 75 to 80 percent production. On our farm we have 153 hens and ave around 9 or 10  doz eggs.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 8, 2005)

rantheman said:
			
		

> actually 11 to 12 as the average flock only is at 75 to 80 percent production. On our farm we have 153 hens and ave around 9 or 10 doz eggs.


1.41 EPD-PH?


----------



## rantheman (Jun 8, 2005)

Actually it is 78% production 120 eggs/ 153 hens.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Jun 8, 2005)

24 egg whites a day. think god for costco....$2.99 for 5 dozen....12 egg whites for breakfast and 12 before bed. Sure wish I could recycle the yokes. Maybe i should become a baker


PT


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 9, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> Sure wish I could recycle the yokes. _Maybe i should become a baker_


I can't figure if you are into comedy or assassination?...

...Cause you're killin me with all those old yolks


----------



## Nick+ (Jun 10, 2005)

I've tried cutting down from 10 to 5 whole eggs a day  (mixed with 2 bananas and a litre of milk). But I have appeared to have got addicted, managed  2 days at 5 eggs. Hell got to sort my diet out , but at the minute everything just goes down easy.


----------



## artem1985il (Jun 10, 2005)

Zero  - I hate eggs


----------



## GFR (Jun 10, 2005)

12 whites 4 yolks


----------



## ricky_rocket (Jun 11, 2005)

Martinogdenbsx said:
			
		

> How many chickens would i need to produce 10 eggs per day?





			
				ReelBigFish said:
			
		

> 10, a chicken lays one egg per day.



_Grandson:_ My grandma thinks she's a chicken.

_His friend:_ Are you going to get her some help ?

_Grandson:_ No.

_His Friend:_ Why not ?

_Grandson:_ We need the eggs.


----------



## alexvega (Jun 17, 2005)

here in CostaRica i got 30 eggs just for $2.10


----------



## SPIKE1257 (Jun 17, 2005)

alexvega said:
			
		

> here in CostaRica i got 30 eggs just for $2.10


At BJ's in new york, you can get 18 eggs for  $1.23


----------



## luke69duke69 (Jun 24, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> must be nice.
> 
> dude, 1 dozen jumbo eggs costs me like $2.50. i can't afford to be spending $30/week just on eggs haha.


Wow, where do you live?????
a dozen grade A large run me 75cents to a buck and the jumbo's usually aren't much more than maybe a $1.25 a dozen.  I normally buy 18packs of eggs.
FYI- I live in South Central Pennsylvania.


----------



## Nick+ (Jun 24, 2005)

Remember you pay less for an egg if it is a crap battery chicken egg than you would for real free ranging hen's one.  I've had eggs from a friend down the road, whose chickens 'roam naturally' outside in a large enclosure. Deep yellow yolks, strong shells, and no comparison to some of the cheaper stuff I've bought, which has paper thin shells and pale yolks.  There must also be some difference in the food value of each egg.....(?)

Saying all that I've been downing  ALDI  cheapo eggs recently by the dozen........


----------



## smithieaus (Jun 25, 2005)

I cook 4 whites in an omelette maker, cool them in the freezer, break them up and mix them with my breakfast cereal. 

They are expensive here too: Caged A$3, Free range up to A$5 p/dozen.


----------



## 99hawkins (Jun 26, 2005)

Those of you who have voted 20> , I'd be interested to see if your crap isn't yellow and white!....Oh wait, no...Just white.


----------

